# Sidewinder Joystick Installation



## vinc5nt (29. April 2002)

Hallo,

Ich habe noch ein Problem: Wenn ich versuche den Sidwinder Joystick von MS zu installieren (der sich normalerweise ohne große Probleme mit dem Einstöpseln per USB, ganz alleine installieren soll) erkennt er die neue Hardware, sogar als Sidewinder Software nur fragt er mich dann nach Treibern und das gelbe Fragezeichen vor dem Sidewinder bleibt auch permanent bestehen. Das Problem bei dieser Sache ist, dass ich keine Treiber habe und das ich ihn auch nicht "per Hand" über gamecontroller adden kann ?

Ach das OS ist WinXP  




Danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Deinstallier die Microsoft Gamecontroller Software und alles, was zum Joystick gehört!
WinXP erkennt Microsoft Sticks automatisch. Nach der Deinstallation also neustarten und danach auf Gamecontroller -> Sidewinder (aut. erk.)
Dann rödelt er n bissl rum und bei allen meinen (Joystick, Lenkrad, Pad) klappts danach prima.


----------

